

Why do people fumble at Subway? - pheath
http://blog.submitmy.info/2010/07/why-do-people-fumble-at-subway/

======
Jake541
I'd like to make my own suggestion: Lighten up and post more quality
submissions that are more applicable to HN, instead of your own blogged rants
about how people order sandwiches.

PS: Note you didn't include whether or not you wanted your sub toasted in the
provided one-liner. It's _so_ annoying when people don't say that up front.
Get my drift?

------
sophacles
Bah this assumes that order takers are competent, which is a mighty big
assumption. Plenty of times I've been somewhere and ordered X, optons 2,5 and
7, side a, b, drink d. The order taker then proceeded to say "would you like
options 1-8"? Howabout sides a, b, c, d? Drink?

